# Sony SVR-3000 Image Needed



## mgoldenb (May 18, 2008)

The hard drive on my Series 2 Sony SVR-3000 has died and I need an image file to restore it. Does anyone know where I can go to get one?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

You can buy one from instantcake for $20.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

There are some members of this forum that have a library of images and would send you your image. I cannot remember the name of those users right now. Maybe someone else will chime in with that information.


----------



## mgoldenb (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, I've done just that and my Tivo is back online with a new 250GB HD.


----------

